# Ringed Turle Dove family seeks loving home.



## bklowe (Oct 21, 2003)

Mom, Dad & fledgling ... very, very tame. The male & female were separate recues this year .... both had minor injuries that healed quickly. They were in separate cages, but next to eachother. It soon became obvious they had bonded, so we put hem toghter and VOILA !


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Beautiful doves Bruce! I hope a member will be along to adopt them. If not, they are welcome down here the next time someone is making the trip.

Terry


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

*doves*

Hey my mom and dad tried calling but no one picked up?so i guess we will have to try and call again tonight!


----------



## bklowe (Oct 21, 2003)

*Ring Turtle Doves*

We were @ home all night. Maybe I typed the #'s wrong.
559 592 6399 ( home )
559 799 6774 ( cell )
Bruce


----------



## Nasal_Tufts (Dec 13, 2004)

I don't mean to nit pick but those aren't turtle doves. They are just the common colored ring neck doves.


----------



## Bird_girl(Ronni (Nov 29, 2004)

They are so cute! I would adopt them, but we don't have any room!


----------



## bklowe (Oct 21, 2003)

*Ringed Turtle Dove Family*

Thanks for the reply. The Ringed Turtle- Dove is a domesticated bird, smaller, paler; has whitish undertail coverts, gray primaries; tail shorter, less black from below .... when compared to the Eurasian Collared-Dove. Actually the Eurasian Collared-Dove are escapes of the domesticated Ringed Turtle-Dove.
I have found a good home for them close by .... just have to wait awhile as they are sitting on two eggs. I will take the fledgling to it's new home this week.
Take care.


----------



## bklowe (Oct 21, 2003)

*Ringed Turle-Dove Family*

Sorry I did not post sooner. I found a great home for these birds [ the family grew to four ] with BirdBoy within an hours drive. Thanks !


----------

